# Serienkiller - Diese Spiele gaben ihren Marken den Rest



## Gast1669461003 (5. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Serienkiller - Diese Spiele gaben ihren Marken den Rest* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Serienkiller - Diese Spiele gaben ihren Marken den Rest


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. März 2016)

Tja, um einige Spieleserien war es echt schade. 
Ich hoffe zwar insgeheim immer noch, dass irgendwann ein würdiges G4 von PB erscheint, aber das wird vermutlich leider Wunschdenken bleiben. PB wird sich wohl eher auf neue Herausforderungen abseits der altbekannten (und von vielen geliebten) Mittelalter-Fantasy-RPGs konzentrieren. 
Das angekündigte "Elex" wird ja in eine ganz neue Richtung gehen. Kann ich aus Sicht von PB zwar irgendwo verstehen, trotzdem freue ich mich nur sehr verhalten darüber. 
Da müsste schon ein absoluter Ausnahme-Knaller kommen um meine Enttäuschung über die totale Richtungsänderung zu kaschieren. Abwarten. Aber leicht wird es nicht für die Jungs und Mädels.


----------



## sliceX (5. März 2016)

Ihr habt Battlefield 4 vergessen.


----------



## Amosh (5. März 2016)

sliceX schrieb:


> Ihr habt Battlefield 4 vergessen.


Genau und deswegen haben wir Battlefield Hardline bekommen und kriegen dieses Jahr Battlefield "5". 
Mal Butter bei die Fische: Für mich ist Battlefield 4 momentan der beste Online-Shooter am Markt. Mir macht's auch nach zwei Jahren immer noch sehr viel Spaß.

Ich persönlich hoffe ja immer noch, dass wir irgendwann ein richtiges neues Command & Conquer kriegen, das es schafft, zumindest auf das Niveau von Tiberium Wars zu kommen... Ich mochte Tiberium Wars und Kanes Rache, ich spiel se heute noch ab und zu mit Freunden im Multiplayer. Damals, als es noch Netzwerkmodi gab und nicht jeder sein eigenes Spiel brauchte. ^^


----------



## Kinorenegade (5. März 2016)

Eigentlich hatte ich Master of Orion auch schon abgeschrieben nach dem 3. Teil. Jetzt kommt zwar das Reboot aber aufgrund einiger Änderungen wie fehlender Rundenkampf glaube ich nicht an einen Erfolg. Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich die Programmierer so schwer damit tun ein grandioses Spielkonzept so zu belassen wie es war?! Man hat es doch quasi Vorgelebt bei XCom 1 und 2, das es möglich ist ein rundenbasiertes Spielprinzip wieder zu beleben. Man macht ja aus Schach auch kein Echzeitstrategiespiel oder?!


----------



## PcJuenger (5. März 2016)

"[...] Gothic 3 ist ein rückblickend hervorragendes Fantasy-Rollenspiel"

Naaaaaaaaaja Jung und Mädels, technisch ist das Spiel heutzutage größtenteils okay, das macht es aber nicht zu einem hervorragenden Rollenspiel 
Dafür fehlt der rote Faden in der Geschichte. Außerdem ist das Kampfsystem immer noch reines Button mashing (traurigerweise von einer Taste).

Aber man konnte es nach den zahllosen Patches durchaus spielen, das stimmt schon.


----------



## Pherim (5. März 2016)

Gothic 3 ist leider auch mit allen Patches kein "hervorragendes" Rollenspiel. Dafür ist meiner Meinung nach die Story zu dünn, und die offene Welt bietet, auch wenn sie wunderschön anzusehen ist, doch zu wenige Möglichkeiten und Abwechslung um auf Dauer zu fesseln. Das schlimmste ist aber das Kampfsystem, das sich scheinbar jenseits jeglicher Patchbarkeit befindet... Inzwischen hab ich zwar gehört, dass der letzte Community Patch (1.75) einige Sachen gegenüber 1.74 wieder verschlechtert hat, auf jeden Fall war die Kombination aus irrsinnig vielen Gegnern (vor allem in Nordmar) und einem total verkorksten Kampfsystem für mich als Fan der ersten beiden Teile wirklich eine einzige Geduldsprobe. Die verschiedenen Optionen wie Schwierigkeitsgrad, alternatives Balancing und alternative KI machten dann auch entweder Kämpfe gegen einzelne Gegner extrem einfach und gegen mehrere fordernd aber schaffbar, oder einzelne Gegner fordernd und mehrere unmöglich. Nein, nein, das war wirklich nichts.  Sollte ich es jemals nochmal spielen (etwa mit Questpack und Content Mods, oder falls wirklich irgendwann mal das Community Story Projekt erscheinen sollte), dann auf gar keinen Fall mehr mit einem Nahkämpfer.

edit: Oh, da hatten wohl zwei den selben Gedanken.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. März 2016)

Ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, klar. Aber ich finde G3 gepatched super. Anzubringen "die Story sei zu dünn" kann nicht euer Ernst sein. Dann müsstest ihr G1 und 2 ja genauso verurteilen. 
Auch das Kampfsystem war in den ersten beiden Teilen nicht besser, nur umständlicher. Unterm Strich nehmen sich Teil 1-3 da also nicht viel. Ich denke bei einigen hängt einfach noch die damals miterlebte Enttäuschung über das Bugfestival G3 in den Köpfen, denn rational gesehen ist das Spiel (ohne Bugs) wirklich sehr gut. "Hervorragend" mag vielleicht etwas übertrieben sein, aber andererseits stellt sich die Frage welches RPG da viel besser war. Skyrim war zwar später deutlich moderner und umfangreicher, sieht aber ohne Grafikmods m.M. nach sogar schlechter aus und schafft keine so dichte Atmosphäre in der gesamten Welt. Auch da wiederholt sich sehr viel, das ist halt leider bei nahezu allen Rollenspielen so mit der Zeit. Einzig Witcher 3 ist da besser, lässt sich aber aufgrund diverser Punkte (Teamgröße, Budget, Releasedatum, Engine etc) nicht wirklich damit vergleichen. Selbes gilt auch für Skyrim btw.
Die Risen-Serie (also der direkte Nachfolger der Gothic-Serie) hat zwar einiges besser gemacht, aber hat dafür auch in einigen Punkten eher nachgelassen.


----------



## Orzhov (5. März 2016)

Master of Orion 3. Deus Ex Invisible War. Was auch immer der letzte Tomb Raider Teil vor dem Reboot war.


----------



## Kwengie (5. März 2016)

warum reiht sich Sacred 3 nicht in Eure Liste mit ein?


----------



## SGDrDeath (5. März 2016)

Und wie immer der Klassiker des Bugdesasters namens Bundesligamanager 97, der dann auch das Ende von Software 2000 einläutete.


----------



## Bevier (5. März 2016)

Tomb Raider wäre Angel of Darkness beinahe der Todesstoß geworden. Glücklicherweise gab es danach noch 2 weitere, bessere Ableger. Der Reboot selbst wäre somit eigentlich gar nicht nötig gewesen...

Gothic konnte man schon mit dem unglaublich miesen Addon für Teil 3 abschreiben. Während "Nacht des Raben" für G2 noch richtig genial und eine Bereicherung des Spiels war, war "Götterdämmerung" für mich schon nach nur 15 Min durchgespielt...
Als jemand, der alle Höhlen aus dem ersten Durchspielen von G3 kannte, rannte ich gleich in eine davon hinein um sie in Ruhe zu plündern, stolperte dort über ein mir unbekanntes Monstermodell, haute dieses ohne die geringsten Probleme mit der Startausrüstung um, nur um damit die weltbedrohende Gefahr zu erledigen -.-
Das sowas dabei herauskommt, wenn irgendein anderes Studio (hier Trine Games) an Gothic arbeitet, hatte in mir schon große Befürchtungen für Teil 4 geweckt, auch wenn Spellbound eigentlich für einige gute Spiele bekannt war...


----------



## stevem (5. März 2016)

Ich würde ja schon sagen das Medal of Honor (2010) die Serie gekillt hat, den das Spiel ist einfach nur ein schlechter Witz, alleine schon die Charkatere/Soldaten im eigenen Team sehen alle gleich aus.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2016)

MOH Warfighter war dann der endgültige Tod der Marke. Wo MoH 2010 wenigstens noch eine interessante Afghanistan-Story mit durchaus auch polarisierendem Inhalt hatte. Aber die Hochphase der Marke war der 2. WK ohne Frage.

Langsam gehen mir auch diese Neuzeit oder Future-Szenarien in den Kriegsspielen (ob nun MoH oder auch COD, BF und Co. langsam aber sicher auf den Senkel. Seit MW gibts quasi nichts anderes mehr. Wenn damals der 2. WK ausgelutscht gewesen sein soll frage ich mich was mit den aktuellen Szenarien ist, Die sind im Vergleich dazu ausgeschlachtetes Aas.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2016)

die letzten 2 Red Faction Spiele fand ich eigentlich ganz nett, besonders die Zerstörungsmechanik.

Bei allen anderen Titeln stimm ich zu

was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre Call of Juarez: The Cartel, das war einfach nur scheiße. Mit Gunslinger hat man dann aber wieder etwas die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## hannes3120 (5. März 2016)

Kwengie schrieb:


> warum reiht sich Sacred 3 nicht in Eure Liste mit ein?



Hab ich auch vermisst


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2016)

Bevier schrieb:


> Tomb Raider wäre Angel of Darkness beinahe der Todesstoß geworden. Glücklicherweise gab es danach noch 2 weitere, bessere Ableger. Der Reboot selbst wäre somit eigentlich gar nicht nötig gewesen...



Doch imho schon. Jetzt hat man Tomb Raider als polygonlastige Sexphantasie frühpubertierender Jugendlicher weggenommen und aus ihr einen ernsthaften Charakter gemacht wie er in die Neuzeit gehört und wie er sein sollte, wenn die Gamingbranche auch ernst genommen und nicht weiter in der Nerdecke vergessen werden will.

Über die QTE-Elemente kann man sicher streiten. Auch um die große Kampflastigkeit des 1. Teils. Aber man hat die richtigen Hebel umgelegt um ein 20 Jahre alten Charakter und Setting/Szenario behutsam in die Neuzeit zu hieven und an diese anzupassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich würde ja schon sagen das Medal of Honor (2010) die Serie gekillt hat, den das Spiel ist einfach nur ein schlechter Witz, alleine schon die Charkatere/Soldaten im eigenen Team sehen alle gleich aus.



den Reboot fand ich schon ne Ecke besser als Warfighter


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die letzten 2 Red Faction Spiele fand ich eigentlich ganz nett, besonders die Zerstörungsmechanik.
> 
> Bei allen anderen Titeln stimm ich zu
> 
> was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre Call of Juarez: The Cartel, das war einfach nur scheiße. Mit Gunslinger hat man dann aber wieder etwas die Kurve gekriegt



Wobei Gunslinger nur eine Art Blooddragon wie bei FC3 ist. Ein kleinerer Stand-Alone-Ableger. Was fehlt ist ein richtiges CoJ 3 im Wilden Westen. Im Stil der ersten beiden Teile. The Cartel hatte interessante Ansätze (private Interessen neben den beruflichen durchzusetzen z.B., auch wenn diese miteinander kollidieren ohne sich erwischen zu lassen, unterschiedliche spielbare Charaktere) aber a) paßte der Teil als Neuzeit nicht als CoJ in die Reihe, b) sind die Ansätze in einer strunzblöden Umsetzung komplett versandet.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2016)

Bin ich denn wirklich der Einzige, der sowohl ältere Ultima-Teile, als auch Ultima IX toll fand? Klar, es war extrem buggy (ich konnte kaum 30 Sekunden mit dem Schiff in manchen Gegenden fahren, ohne dass das Spiel abstürzte, und 30 Sekunden sind noch optimistisch), aber insgesamt, die Atmosphäre, das Weltdesign usw. fand ich damals großartig. Dazu noch der schöne Soundtrack ... das konnte mir selbst der deutsche Synchronsprecher von David Hasselhoff nicht kaputtmachen.

Für mich persönlich war The Witcher 2 eher so ein Spiel. Nicht, weil es ein schlechtes Spiel war (ganz im Gegenteil), aber ich mochte vor allem Teil 1 gerne, weil es noch so einen Hauch von Oldschool-Feeling hatte mit der Neverwinter Nights 2 Engine. Dieses Feeling ging mit Teil 2 und auch Teil 3 irgendwie verloren.

World of Warcraft hat wohl der Warcraft-Strategie-Reihe den Rest gegeben. Das Spiel war anscheinend so erfolgreich, dass Blizzard keine Notwendigkeit mehr gesehen hat, ein Warcraft 4 zu basteln, was ich sehr schade finde. Ich mochte Warcraft 2 und 3 sehr gerne, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ein heutzutage produziertes Warcraft 4 für einen "alten Mann" wie mich einfach zu hektisch wäre und zu sehr von den ganzen MOBAs beeinflusst. Das Problem hatte ich schon mit Starcraft 2, das scheinbar ausschließlich auf Klicks pro Minute ausgerichtet war.

Monkey Island 4 hat meiner Meinung nach auch sämtlichen Lucas Arts Adventures einen letzten Tritt gegeben. Das Spiel war spielerisch (vor allem, was die Steuerung angeht) nur unterer Durchschnitt und inhaltlich größtenteils lieblos. Die Optik hat mir, nach den schönen handgezeichneten Grafiken aus den älteren Adventures von Lucas Arts, auch nicht wirklich gefallen.

Noch so ein Titel, obwohl eigentlich ein gutes Spiel, war für mich The Walking Dead. Spielerisch anspruchslos, inhaltlich super. Leider hat dieses Spiel aber unter sämtlichen Point & Click Adventures von Telltale einen dicken Schlussstrich gezogen, was ich echt schade finde. Die Sam and Max Episoden und auch Tales of Monkey Island (das zwar nicht an Monkey Island 1 bis 3 ranreichte, aber deutlich besser war, als Teil 4) haben mir nämlich ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Seit The Walking Dead machen Telltale aber scheinbar nur noch die immer nach dem gleichen Muster aufgebauten Interaktiven TV-Serien. Ich fänd's toll, wenn man dort ein zweites Team für klassische Point & Click Adventures zusammenstellen würde.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin ich denn wirklich der Einzige, der sowohl ältere Ultima-Teile, als auch Ultima IX toll fand? Klar, es war extrem buggy (ich konnte kaum 30 Sekunden mit dem Schiff in manchen Gegenden fahren, ohne dass das Spiel abstürzte, und 30 Sekunden sind noch optimistisch), aber insgesamt, die Atmosphäre, das Weltdesign usw. fand ich damals großartig. Dazu noch der schöne Soundtrack ... das konnte mir selbst der deutsche Synchronsprecher von David Hasselhoff nicht kaputtmachen.



Ich fand den Teil auch sehr gut.
Hab das Spiel öfters wieder auf neuen PCs gespielt inkl einiger Fanpatches.

Musste auch mal nen Ceaht benutzen, weil ein Questitem in den Himmel hoch gezogen wurde.
So musste ich mit meinem Avatar den "Freefly-Modus"  benutzen 


Zu Beginn fesselt es ungemein. Später habe ich allerdings immer mehr den Eindruck bekommen, dass das Spiel echt nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht/programmiert wurde.


----------



## stevem (5. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Langsam gehen mir auch diese Neuzeit oder Future-Szenarien in den Kriegsspielen (ob nun MoH oder auch COD, BF und Co. langsam aber sicher auf den Senkel. Seit MW gibts quasi nichts anderes mehr. Wenn damals der 2. WK ausgelutscht gewesen sein soll frage ich mich was mit den aktuellen Szenarien ist, Die sind im Vergleich dazu ausgeschlachtetes Aas.



Da hast du recht, aber noch schlimmer finde ich die ganzen Survival oder Zombie Spiele, ich kann diese Spiele mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## schweibi (5. März 2016)

Empire Earth wurde für meine Begriffe bereits von EE2 schwerst verwundet. EE3 war dann der Gnadenstoß. Leider. EE (1+Erweiterung) war großartig. Schade dass es so kaputtgefeatured wurde...


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch imho schon. Jetzt hat man Tomb Raider als polygonlastige Sexphantasie frühpubertierender Jugendlicher weggenommen und aus ihr einen ernsthaften Charakter gemacht wie er in die Neuzeit gehört und wie er sein sollte, ...


Was ist an einer Lara "ernsthafter", die besser schießt als sämtliche angeheuerten Söldner auf der ganzen Insel?

Und nein, die ingame Lara war in den 90ern nicht eine reine Sexphantasie - wie soll das auch funktionieren, bei der Bauklotz-Grafik? 
Viel interessanter fand ich das Abgrasen der Level, um geheime Schalter zu finden und das generelle Auskundschaften der Ruinen. Und überhaupt war das das erste 3D Spiel für mich, da war ich sowieso eher geflasht von dem Techniksprung. Ob da jetzt Indy oder Lara durch die Ruinen hüpft, war mir eigentlich relativ egal.
Und wieso sollte ihr Charakter damals nicht "ernstzunehmend" gewesen sein? 




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin ich denn wirklich der Einzige, der sowohl ältere Ultima-Teile, als auch Ultima IX toll fand?


Ich habe nur Ultima 9 gespielt, und ich fand's klasse. Klar, es hatte Hardwarehunger jenseits von Gut und Böse, aber ansonsten hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel.



> World of Warcraft hat wohl der Warcraft-Strategie-Reihe den Rest gegeben. Das Spiel war anscheinend so erfolgreich, dass Blizzard keine Notwendigkeit mehr gesehen hat, ein Warcraft 4 zu basteln, was ich sehr schade finde.


Nun ja, erstmal war nach WC3 wieder ein Starcraft dran, was ja jetzt fertig gestellt ist und mit der/(den?) DLC Kampagne(n) noch ein paar "Nachwehen" hat. dh: bald wäre dann wieder Platz im Blizzard Portfolio für ein weiteres WC Spiel. Sobald man sich darüber einig ist, was man mit der Handlung von WoW diesbezüglich macht. und damit mit dem Verbleib der Drachenaspekte, des Lichkönigs, Todesschwinge und der Veränderung von Azeroth, der Panda Insel oder einzelner Charaktere wie Jaina, Thrall, Illidan und Sylvannas.



> Seit The Walking Dead machen Telltale aber scheinbar nur noch die immer nach dem gleichen Muster aufgebauten Interaktiven TV-Serien. Ich fänd's toll, wenn man dort ein zweites Team für klassische Point & Click Adventures zusammenstellen würde.


Stimmt, das ist auch ein interessanter Punkt.


----------



## Pherim (5. März 2016)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, klar. Aber ich finde G3 gepatched super. Anzubringen "die Story sei zu dünn" kann nicht euer Ernst sein. Dann müsstest ihr G1 und 2 ja genauso verurteilen.
> Auch das Kampfsystem war in den ersten beiden Teilen nicht besser, nur umständlicher. Unterm Strich nehmen sich Teil 1-3 da also nicht viel. Ich denke bei einigen hängt einfach noch die damals miterlebte Enttäuschung über das Bugfestival G3 in den Köpfen, denn rational gesehen ist das Spiel (ohne Bugs) wirklich sehr gut.


Ich hab es erstmals vorletztes Jahr mit dem letzten Patch gespielt, insofern kenne ich das "Bugfestival" nur vorm Hörensagen. Und sorry, aber storymäßig waren die ersten beiden Teile bei Weitem stärker und vor allen Dingen hat es nicht so lange gedauert, bis mal was passiert. Klar, ist Geschmacksache, aber ich bin nicht alleine mit dieser Ansicht. Und nein, das Kampfsystem war nicht "nur umständlicher" bei den ersten Teilen. Wenn ich auf Level 20 von mehr als zwei Wölfen genauso zerlegt werde wie auf Level 5, dann stimmt was nicht. Kämpfe gegen mehrere Gegner waren für mich immer ein extremes Glücksspiel, egal, wie stark die Gegner waren, insbesondere Tiere, die man nicht abblocken kann. Oh, und das ewige Zurückweichen von Gegnern hat mich zur Weißglut getrieben. Wenn man aber nur schnelle Angriffe aus der Blockhaltung ausführt trifft man zwar öfter, aber es wird verdammt schnell langweilig. In den ersten beiden Teilen hatte ich nie solche Probleme gehabt. Vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwas kolossal falsch gemacht, aber ich bezweifle es. Wenn du damit aber nicht so frustriert warst, darfst du dich glücklich schätzen und ich beneide dich darum. 

edit: Gerade lese ich. dass man durch hin- und herbewegen der maus beim Angeifen einen Rundumschlag machen kann... hm eventuell hätte das manches erleichtert. Davon steht allerdings nichts im Handbuch.


----------



## PcJuenger (5. März 2016)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, klar. Aber ich finde G3 gepatched super. Anzubringen "die Story sei zu dünn" kann nicht euer Ernst sein. Dann müsstest ihr G1 und 2 ja genauso verurteilen.
> Auch das Kampfsystem war in den ersten beiden Teilen nicht besser, nur umständlicher. Unterm Strich nehmen sich Teil 1-3 da also nicht viel. Ich denke bei einigen hängt einfach noch die damals miterlebte Enttäuschung über das Bugfestival G3 in den Köpfen, denn rational gesehen ist das Spiel (ohne Bugs) wirklich sehr gut. "Hervorragend" mag vielleicht etwas übertrieben sein, aber andererseits stellt sich die Frage welches RPG da viel besser war. Skyrim war zwar später deutlich moderner und umfangreicher, sieht aber ohne Grafikmods m.M. nach sogar schlechter aus und schafft keine so dichte Atmosphäre in der gesamten Welt. Auch da wiederholt sich sehr viel, das ist halt leider bei nahezu allen Rollenspielen so mit der Zeit. Einzig Witcher 3 ist da besser, lässt sich aber aufgrund diverser Punkte (Teamgröße, Budget, Releasedatum, Engine etc) nicht wirklich damit vergleichen. Selbes gilt auch für Skyrim btw.
> Die Risen-Serie (also der direkte Nachfolger der Gothic-Serie) hat zwar einiges besser gemacht, aber hat dafür auch in einigen Punkten eher nachgelassen.



Doch, es ist durchaus mein Ernst ^^
Gothic 1 & 2 hatten im Gegensatz zu Gothic 3 einen klaren roten Faden, dem man gefolgt ist. In Gothic 3 dagegen kommt man an und es passiert erstmal...gar nichts. War nicht das einzige Ziel, das man am Anfang hat, in die dumme Hauptstadt zu kommen?
Von den Nebenquests her nehmen sie sich nicht viel, die sind auch in Gothic 3 recht nett.


----------



## Maiernator (5. März 2016)

Dawn of war 2 hat die Serie ziemlich kaputt gemacht, mal schauen ob da nochmal irgendwann was kommt.
Dasselbe war bei Age of Empires mit ihrem online free to play müll, obwohl man sagen muss das nach dem sehr erfolgreichen 2 und 3ten teil ensemble Studios so oder so geschlossen werden sollte, daran hätte wohl auch ein extrem erfolgreiches Free to play nichts geändert.


----------



## Aenimus (5. März 2016)

Ganz klar fehlt hier, wie auch schon oft genannt, Sacred 3. Mit schaudern denke ich an diesen "Unfall".
Und Gothic 3 hat das schlechteste Kampfsystem btw. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Sozusagen die Antimaterie des Dark Souls Kampfsystem. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Homerclon (5. März 2016)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Tja, um einige Spieleserien war es echt schade.
> Ich hoffe zwar insgeheim immer noch, dass irgendwann ein würdiges G4 von PB erscheint, aber das wird vermutlich leider Wunschdenken bleiben. PB wird sich wohl eher auf neue Herausforderungen abseits der altbekannten (und von vielen geliebten) Mittelalter-Fantasy-RPGs konzentrieren.
> Das angekündigte "Elex" wird ja in eine ganz neue Richtung gehen. Kann ich aus Sicht von PB zwar irgendwo verstehen, trotzdem freue ich mich nur sehr verhalten darüber.
> Da müsste schon ein absoluter Ausnahme-Knaller kommen um meine Enttäuschung über die totale Richtungsänderung zu kaschieren. Abwarten. Aber leicht wird es nicht für die Jungs und Mädels.


Das PB mal was anderes machen will, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Mal abwarten wie ELEX sich spielt wenn es fertig ist, danach kann man dann beurteilen. Meine Erwartungen sind aber gering, nach Risen 2 & 3. Obwohl einige Kritikpunkte durch Vorgaben von DeepSilver entstanden sein sollen.



PcJuenger schrieb:


> Doch, es ist durchaus mein Ernst ^^
> Gothic 1 & 2 hatten im Gegensatz zu Gothic 3 einen klaren roten Faden, dem man gefolgt ist. In Gothic 3 dagegen kommt man an und es passiert erstmal...gar nichts. War nicht das einzige Ziel, das man am Anfang hat, in die dumme Hauptstadt zu kommen?
> Von den Nebenquests her nehmen sie sich nicht viel, die sind auch in Gothic 3 recht nett.


Nein, das Hauptziel zu beginn ist es Xardas zu finden. Der schickt einen dann durch die ganze Welt um die Artefakte zu finden, und am Schluss erst in die Hauptstadt.
Es ist auch davon abhängig welches Ziel man verfolgt, was man dann in der Hauptstadt machen muss. Die Nebenmissionen (bzw. ein Teil davon) in der Hauptstadt muss man nur machen wenn man das "Innos-Ende" bzw. als "Königstreuer" verfolgt.

--

Das Kampfsystem erlaubt mehr als "klick, klick, klick" (seit Community Patch 1.6(?) ist es auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auch notwendig das man sie nutzt, die KI stellt sich sonst darauf ein und man trifft fast nicht mehr). Ziemlich Schlecht ist es trotzdem.
Aber der Fernkampf ist hervorragend umgesetzt. Mit dem Bogen ist es sogar ziemlich einfach. Nur in engen Räumen und den Arena-Kämpfen ist es schwierig. Bei den Arena-Kämpfe muss man sowieso zum Nahkampf greifen, denn ein Pfeil/Bolzen tötet immer.


Grundsätzlich würde ich mich auch über ein Gothic 4 von PB freuen. Wenn es sich wieder mehr an G1 & 2 orientiert.
Große offene Welt darf es haben, aber das muss trotzdem besser durchdacht um umgesetzt werden.
Manche  Features die angekündigt waren, haben es nicht oder nur sehr  eingeschränkt ins Spiel geschafft. Z.b. hieß es das man jede Quest auch  dann abschließen könnte wenn ein wichtiger NPC tot ist, weil dann der  NPC bspw. ein Brief in der Tasche hat den man plündert. Oder eben der  entscheidende Hinweis woanders auftaucht, in irgendeiner Truhe bswp.

Dragon  Age Origins ist bzgl. offener Spielwelt auch kein Paradebeispiel, da es  ja eigentlich nur mehrere Welten sind die man mittels Übersichtskarte  verbunden hat.
Aber grundsätzlich war es Bioware besser gelungen den Orten auch entsprechende Relevanz einzuräumen. 
Der rote Faden war deutlich Sichtbar.


----------



## random-rick (6. März 2016)

manchmal habe ich das gefühl, dass vor allem publisher gar nicht checken, welches potential manche marken haben.. lieber wird en schneller dollar verdient und der karren gegen die wand gefahren.


----------



## billy336 (6. März 2016)

"Bereits Ultima VIII: Pagan war nicht gelungen."

für ein "nicht gelungenes" Spiel hat aber Ultima VIII ne satte Wertung von 94% in der PCG 5/94 bekommen O.o

Ich fand im übrigen Ultima VIII sehr cool, zwar nicht ganz so gut wie Ultima VII aber denoch ein super Game...


----------



## Pherim (6. März 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> "Bereits Ultima VIII: Pagan war nicht gelungen."
> 
> für ein "nicht gelungenes" Spiel hat aber Ultima VIII ne satte Wertung von 94% in der PCG 5/94 bekommen O.o



Dafür kann der Autor des Specials, der 2013 als Praktikant bei PCG angefangen hat, ja nichts.  Rückblickend ist es wohl eines der schwächeren Ultimas (gespielt hab ich es selbst noch nicht), das schlägt sich etwa auch in den Wertungen bei gog.com nieder. Aber nach dem was man so hört, war die Fallhöhe nach den siebten Teil auch sehr hoch. Der wird ja immer noch als eines der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten gefeiert.


----------



## USA911 (6. März 2016)

Leider darf ich in die Liste noch um einen Titel aus dem Hause EA erweitern. "Fußball Manager 14". Dieses "Datenbankupdate" war der Sargnagel für den letzten im Laden käuflichen Fußballmanager in der BRD.


----------



## billy336 (6. März 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Dafür kann der Autor des Specials, der 2013 als Praktikant bei PCG angefangen hat, ja nichts.



Natürlich kann er dafür nix, trotzdem find ich es witzig dass ein und die selbe Plattform die Ultima VIII ne Top-Wertung gegeben hat jetzt behauptet es war nicht gelungen xD 
Ein bisschen mehr Objektivität bei den Autoren/Testern hätte ich entweder 1994 oder 2016 erwartet. Das macht die Bewertung ja völlig unglaubwürdig. 
Wenn jemand auf einmal sagen würde Half Life oder Unreal waren damals "nicht gelungen" würde ihn so mancher erschiessen 

Achso ich sprach von Pagan, Ascension war ja bei release völlig verbuggt sodass es grad mal 10% aller Käufer problemlos spielen konnten...


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2016)

doom 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2016)

Das letzte "Alone in the Dark". Hatte auf einen Nachfolger des 2008er-Spiels gehofft, welches trotz einiger Macken alles andere als schlecht war, ganz im Gegenteil. Atari hat dieses Horror-Action-Adventure-Urgestein gleichzeitig getötet, beerdigt und darauf gespuckt.


----------



## Pherim (6. März 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er dafür nix, trotzdem find ich es witzig dass ein und die selbe Plattform die Ultima VIII ne Top-Wertung gegeben hat jetzt behauptet es war nicht gelungen xD
> Ein bisschen mehr Objektivität bei den Autoren/Testern hätte ich entweder 1994 oder 2016 erwartet. Das macht die Bewertung ja völlig unglaubwürdig.
> Wenn jemand auf einmal sagen würde Half Life oder Unreal waren damals "nicht gelungen" würde ihn so mancher erschiessen
> 
> Achso ich sprach von Pagan, Ascension war ja bei release völlig verbuggt sodass es grad mal 10% aller Käufer problemlos spielen konnten...


Ist mir schon klar, und wie gesagt wird Ultima 8 heute generell als schwächerer Teil betrachtet, wenn auch nicht so katastrophal wie 9. Im Gegensatz dazu sind Half-Life und Unreal heute immer noch Klassiker, deren Qualität niemand ernsthaft anzweifeln würde - persönliche Präferenzen mal ausgeschlossen. Ebenso kann es ja auch Leute geben, die Ultima 8 oder sogar 9 mögen. Und Tester sollen sich ja auch gelegentlich mal irren. Die PcGames hatte etwa Rollercoaster Tycoon damals auch mit einer eher mäßigen 78er-Wertung durchgewunken (ein Mitbewerber fast genauso), und es ist ein unerwarteter Hit geworden und heute ebenfalls ein Klassiker.


----------



## SpieleKing (6. März 2016)

Gothic 3 ist rückblickend ein hervorragendes Spiel? Ich glaub ich höre schlecht?? Mag sein das die technischen Probleme behoben sind, aber das ändert nicht an der mahr als lieblosen Story, die zudem peinlich inziniert ist. Ich meine die hatte nicht vom Vorgänger, aus dem stehgreiff fällt mir ein, dass es noch nicht mal mehr Videos gab bei besonderen Momenten. Und die Nebenmissionen kann man noch nicht mal als solche bezeichnen! Die waren wirklich alle, bis auf das mit dem Wolfspelzen und dem nackten Mann, mega schlecht!?? Man merkte wirklich bei nahezu nichts, dass das Spiel von den Machern von Teil 1 und 2 war. Für mich war es als großer Fan von der Vorgänger, bis heute, eines der größten Entäuschungen, die ich aus der Spielewelt bekommen hab!!!! An Risen sieht man ja, dass sie es ja noch drauf haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Gothic 3 ist rückblickend ein hervorragendes Spiel? Ich glaub ich höre schlecht?? Mag sein das die technischen Probleme behoben sind, aber das ändert nicht an der mahr als lieblosen Story, die zudem peinlich inziniert ist. Ich meine die hatte nicht vom Vorgänger, aus dem stehgreiff fällt mir ein, dass es noch nicht mal mehr Videos gab bei besonderen Momenten. Und die Nebenmissionen kann man noch nicht mal als solche bezeichnen! Die waren wirklich alle, bis auf das mit dem Wolfspelzen und dem nackten Mann, mega schlecht!?? Man merkte wirklich bei nahezu nichts, dass das Spiel von den Machern von Teil 1 und 2 war. Für mich war es als großer Fan von der Vorgänger, bis heute, eines der größten Entäuschungen, die ich aus der Spielewelt bekommen hab!!!! An Risen sieht man ja, dass sie es ja noch drauf haben.


Dem kann ich mich wohl nur anschließen. 

Das einzig wirklich gute an Gothic 3 war der hervorragende Soundtrack und die gewohnt bissigen, derben Dialoge. Von der noch heute wunderschönen Grafik abgesehen war der Rest gerademal mittelmäßig bis schlecht.
Das Addon tanzte noch erfolgreich Limbo unter dieser Enttäuschung.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. März 2016)

Leute, Leute... 
Bei einigen von euch scheint G3 ja wirklich ein echtes Trauma ausgelöst zu haben. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 
Versucht es nochmal von einem neutralen Startpunkt aus ohne Verbitterung, Enttäuschung oder Wut über den Riesenrückschritt gegenüber den angeblich viel besseren Vorgängern. Ernsthaft.
Vielleicht werdet ihr dann doch noch positiv überrascht. G3 ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel wenn man mal aufhört es von Anfang an zu verurteilen. Es hat wie alle drei Gothic-Teile seine Macken, klar. Aber es ist nicht wirklich schlechter als Teil 1 und 2, gerade in Sachen Story nehmen die sich nicht viel. PB war noch nie für dichte Storys bekannt. Müssen sie auch nicht, denn ihre Spiele überzeugen dafür in anderen Punkten wie Atmosphäre und Detailverliebtheit. 
Ich verstehe ja wenn jemand sagt "Ich stehe eher auf die kleineren Welten von G1 und 2 in Verbindung mit dem etwas düstererem Charme", aber allen Ernstes zu sagen "G3 ist die größte Enttäuschung die es je in der Spielewelt gab" oder "An Risen sieht man ja, dass PB es besser kann" (obwohl gerade Teil 2 und auch Teil 3 in der Luft zerrissen wurden!) ist kaum nachvollziehbar. 
In allen PB-Spielen gab es immer dieselbe Art von Story: Finde Ort XY und besiege dort den Endgegner. Punkt. Egal ob in Gothic oder Risen. Und nicht nur da sondern auch bei Skyrim und Co. 
Das ist halt typisch RPG. Welche Art Story erwartet ihr da genau? 

Bei SpieleKing kann man z.B. nur noch totale Verbitterung herauslesen. Das hat mich sachlicher, fundierter Begründung einer Beurteilung nichts zu tun. 
Jedem das Seine, aber solche Beiträge ("schlimmstes Spiel ever", "Story peinlich, Nebenmissionen alle mega schlecht", "zu wenige Videos im Spiel") kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Das ist schon fast traurig wie manch einer nicht zu objektiven Beurteilungen fähig scheint.


----------



## Evolverx (6. März 2016)

Hmm... Duke Nukem Forever fand ich an sich eigentlich ganz lustig. Da es bis dahin aber auch der einzige teil der reihe war den ich gespielt hab hat mich das wohl auch vor den  illusorischen erwartungen bewart die allgemein verbreitet waren.


----------



## Pherim (6. März 2016)

Duke Nukem Forever hat die Serie ja schon lange vor Erscheinen gekillt... Ende der 90er oder noch Anfang der 200er wäre es sicher noch ein Hit gewesen aber mit zunehmender Verzögerung schwand auch das Interesse an der Marke . Als es dann schließlich erschienen ist war es wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß (inhaltlich und spielerisch, nach dem was man so hört) und konnte die Marke nicht wirklich wieder aufleben lassen.

Und ich glaube, das Thema Gothic 3 lassen wir lieber mal wieder ruhen... o_O


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2016)

Schade das Fable Kinect nicht so ein Titel war :/

Die Spiele wurden ja schon mit jedem Teil immer weniger RPG und mehr Action-Adventure, aber Kinect? Das Ding taugt doch nix


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. März 2016)

Der neue Hitman Ableger könnte zum Serienkiller werden  (no pun intended Hitman und Serial Killer haben leicht unterschiedliche Bedeutungen)


----------



## Dragonlilly (7. März 2016)

Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, für die  die Gothic- Reihe mit Teil 3 untergegangen ist. Ich war ein absoluter Hardcore- Fan der ersten beiden Teile, hab die viele Male durchgespielt und dann G3 vorbestellt. Bei Release dann absolute Ernüchterung. Und trotzdem habe ich mich hingestezt und dem Spiel eine Chance gegeben. Die Atmosphäre war eine andere als in den ersten beiden Teilen, für mich auch nicht mehr dasselbe, aber was solls, ich wollte ja ein neues Spiel, nicht die alten Teile aufgemotzt spielen.  Die Geschichte fand ich deutlich dünner als in den Vorgängern, es war alles irgendwie freier, was per se ja auch in Ordnung ist, nur nicht ganz zu den Vorgängern passte. Ich scheiterte an überstarken Wildschweinen und konnte Quests nicht beenden, weil die betreffenden Personen einfach mal verwunden waren. Mit all dem konnte ich noch leben, auch wenn ich zum Abschließen der Mainquest cheaten musste, was mir nicht wirklich gefiel. Doch dann kam dieses bescheuerte Ende. Eine knappe Erzählung, wie es ausgeht, ein paar Bildchen, nicht einmal ein richtiges Video.  Das Spiel wirkte einfach abgehackt. Und ab da hab ich das Spiel nie wieder angefasst, es verstaubt in meinem Regal. Selbst wenn die technischen Schwierigkeiten nun ausgemerzt sind, diese Enttäuschung kann mir keiner nehmen. Nun zumindest bin ich damals durch die Enttäuschung zur Witcherereihe gestoßen, das hat mich getröstet.


----------



## Flo66R6 (7. März 2016)

Ich muss tatsächlich gestehen das Gothic 3 für mich eines der ersten Rollenspiele war (Nach Lands Of Lore III und ein paar Dungeon Crawlern) die ich ernsthaft gespielt habe, in der Urfassung. Und komischer Weise hatte ich nie ein großes Problem mit den Wildschweinen, oder anderen Gegnern. Es war nicht leicht, ja. Aber wenn man die Gegner isolierte und im richtigen Moment angegriffen hat, kamen die gar nicht mehr zum Zug (Button-Mashing). Mich hat G3 lange Zeit wirklich gut unterhalten bis ich dann nach ca. 150 Stunden mal die Hauptquest spielen wollte und festgestellt habe das es die eigentlich gar nicht wirklich gab. Die Floskel "Roter Faden" (bzw. dessen Abwensenheit) in Videospielen ist seit dem für mich untrennbar mit G3 verbunden. Das war für mich im Rückblick trotz der 150+ Stunden toller Unterhaltung eine echt herbe Enttäuschung und ich habe das Spiel nie durchgespielt. Gothic 1 und 2 besitze ich zwar, konnte mich aber zugegebener maßen aufgrund der altbackenen Grafik nie dazu durchringen sie wirklich zu spielen.

Arcania habe ich nur kurz angespielt. Alleine der "Held" den man spielt war für mich untragbar. Damit war es für mich eine Totgeburt. Risen 1 fand ich Ok. Risen 2 habe ich versucht, wirklich, aber, ich meine, Piraten? Musketen? Nee. Ein Claymore und Morgenstern ist eher mein Ding. Dark Waters besitze ich zwar, habe es aber nie auch nur installiert.

Skyrim und Oblivion gefallen mir ganz gut (und ich habe sehr viel Lebenszeit mit beiden Spielen verbracht) aber ich wünsche mir ganz ehrlich ein neues "Gothic 3". Das ha(ä)tte schon was. Da kann auch ein Fallout 3, New Vegas und erstrecht F4 nicht mithalten. Oder ein weiteres Might and Magic Legacy, das nervige Schwächen hatte aber trotzdem ein hervorragendes Old School RPG war! Die Whitcher Teile sind zwar jeder für sich auch sehr gut, transportieren aber einfach ein anderes Spielgefühl.

Ich fürchte aber das die Gothic Reihe (auch wenn ich wie gesagt nur G3 kenne) Geschichte ist. Ich glaube solche Spiele werden heute nicht mehr gemacht, da sich die Zeit weiter bewegt hat.

Grüße, Flo


----------

